# Lang



## Seb_K

I've seen phrases w/the usage of "lang" in between the words. How am I supposed to use "lang" (?) or it's just a slang?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Seb.  "Lang" means "just" or "only."  Can you give some examples of some of the sentences you are not sure of the translation of "lang"?


----------



## Seb_K

Like, is it correct if "I wish ... " was written as "Wish ko lang" or it can only be written as "Wish ko/ako" (?)


----------



## dana Haleana

If I may add, _*lang*_ is used to emphasize small quantity or less quality. 

For example :
_Konti *lang*_ - just a little bit
_maganda *lang* siya_(referring to a woman) - she's only beautiful


----------



## Seb_K

dana Haleana said:


> If I may add, _*lang*_ is used to emphasize small quantity or less quality.
> 
> For example :
> _Konti *lang*_ - just a little bit
> _maganda *lang* siya_(referring to a woman) - she's only beautiful



Ah ... Okay.

Shall take note of that too.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Seb_K said:


> Like, is it correct if "I wish ... " was written as "Wish ko lang" or it can only be written as "Wish ko/ako" (?)


Hey Seb.  To answer your question, "wish ko" means "i wish."  If I'm not mistaken you can only say "wish ko" and not "wish ako."  Using an example I found with "lang," you can say "Wish ko *lang* na matupad ang pangarap mo."  This means "I *just* wish that you fulfill your dream."  Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all, 
Considering what you've been explaining above, would you say that if someone asks: 
"Ok ka lang?" means is not that much convinced that the person is ok? 
It would be an "Are you ok?" sounding doubtful? ( or is it my impression ).
Thanks in advance...


----------



## pusong_pinoy

"ok lang" is one of the most common responses to the question, "kumusta?", or "how are you?" it can best be translated as "i'm fine". (think of it as "i'm just ok")

the question, "ok ka lang?" is basically the question form of that phrase. it means, "are you fine?" it's really another way of saying, "ok ka ba?"


----------



## LatinRainbow

pusong_pinoy said:


> "ok lang" is one of the most common responses to the question, "kumusta?", or "how are you?" it can best be translated as "i'm fine". (think of it as "i'm just ok")
> 
> the question, "ok ka lang?" is basically the question form of that phrase. it means, "are you fine?" it's really another way of saying, "ok ka ba?"


Oh, I see. Seems I got confused. 
Thanks for answering.


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi you all,
> Considering what you've been explaining above, would you say that if someone asks:
> "Ok ka lang?" means is not that much convinced that the person is ok?
> It would be an "Are you ok?" sounding doubtful? ( or is it my impression ).
> Thanks in advance...


 

_"Ok ka lang?"_ could either sound doubtful in a positive or negative way. It really depends on how you say it. 

Among the new generation of Filipino speakers and I'm specifically referring to the youth, sometimes _ok ka lang_ is like *haleer!?!* 
It means you have this impression that the other person is not doing right or you think he/she is making a mistake. 

It is a positive doubt if "ok ka lang" is said with sympathy. When I was embarassed, my friends would usually approach me and ask 
_"Ok ka lang?"_ I'm sure they are aware that I'm not okay but it's nice to hear it sometimes 'cause they let you feel that you're not alone and someone is willing to listen to your frustration .


----------



## LatinRainbow

Hi dana,
Good to read your explanation, seems I'm getting to know how filipinos/filipinas think ( and that's not an easy task ).
When you say "it's not nice to hear it sometimes" maybe you meant "it's nice"? Or am I wrong...
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi dana,
> Good to read your explanation, seems I'm getting to know how filipinos/filipinas think ( and that's not an easy task ).
> When you say "it's not nice to hear it sometimes" maybe you meant "it's nice"? Or am I wrong...
> Muchísimas gracias.


 

Muchas gracias Latin. A veces la prisa .
De nada, un placer.


----------



## melancholy__

Seb_K said:


> Like, is it correct if "I wish ... " was written as "Wish ko lang" or it can only be written as "Wish ko/ako" (?)



Wish ko lang can also be proper though.

It's like "just a wish".


----------



## blue_jewel

You can also say:

- My only wish 

- or my wish


----------

